# Forum > News > Community Chat > Hardware >  Can I Buy a Computer With No Hard Drive?

## WoWCurrencyAdvantage

I have a 250GB hard drive that i can plug into a USB port, im wondering if i can order my computer WITHOUT a hard drive at all, and plug this into the USB port and be ready to go?

----------


## Narudan

Should be possible but it would be really slow. 
You can just take the external harddrive and build it in your pc

----------


## WoWCurrencyAdvantage

> Should be possible but it would be really slow. 
> You can just take the external harddrive and build it in your pc


Is it going to effect the speed at which programs run, or just how long it takes to download them?

----------


## Narudan

both

-filler-

----------


## Zoidberg

IIRC Download speed will also be affected since you can't download faster than your hard drive can write.
Just get a damn hard drive, you'll regret not getting one.

----------


## Serpious

Everything done on your computer will be affected.

Booting will take ages.

Downloading will take ages.

Games will take ages to load.

Programs and Games will start lagging.

Just get a friggin harddrive.  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Freefall552

Downloading won't be affected unless you download faster than the writing speed, which I doubt you are.

----------

